# led monitor within 7k



## smartmind0007 (Nov 7, 2011)

i want to buy led monitor within 7k bucks. but i would like to know the difference between HD and non HD monitor. also the function of HDMI in monitor.  and will i be able to grab one with the above mentioned features within my budget?? thnx in adv


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 7, 2011)

*Definition of High Definition:*

High Definition is largely a fluid term, taking the shape of a lot of different containers, with the only real meaning being something with a significantly increased picture quality and clarity based on the resolution of the monitor in question. For this reason, High Definition is, in reality, a synonym for high resolution.

High resolution means more pixels in your screen, which leads to a remarkably more clear picture. There are some standards now that allow a more concrete resolution of what it means to have an "official" HD display monitor, even for your PC.

The following are the standard definitions for HD video, which is able to be displayed on monitors of slightly varying native resolutions, some being standard for computer screens, other for TV screens, but they are to a large degree interchangeable because they all work to display these resolutions of video:

    1280x720 - aka 720p
    1920x1080 - aka 1080i
    1920x1080 Progressive - aka 1080p

The "p" and "i" after the resolution denotes either Progressive or Interlaced scanning, respectively. Progressive has been proven to the the faster, clearer picture, less prone to blurring, and therefore has won the title of the "standardized" best possible resolution for HD broadcasting at 1080p.

For your PC, high definition means taking your computer to the next level when it comes to playing video games, watching movies, and watching HD online video. HD means that the screen will be 'widescreen,' so you'll be watching it as it was originally intended to be seen, uncropped, in the theater.

Since HDTV caught fire, video game studios and online entertainment companies have been focusing more and more on HD programming for a high resolution screen. So really, what it ultimately means is, if you don't have an HD monitor, you're missing out on a big part of the picture.

*HDMI:*

HDMI (High-Definition Multimedia Interface) is a compact audio/video interface for transmitting uncompressed digital data.[1] It is a digital alternative to consumer analog standards, such as radio frequency (RF) coaxial cable, composite video, S-Video, SCART, component video, D-Terminal, or VGA. HDMI connects digital audio/video sources (such as set-top boxes, DVD players, HD DVD players, Blu-ray Disc players, AVCHD camcorders, personal computers (PCs), video game consoles (such as the PlayStation 3, Xbox 360, and Wii U), AV receivers, and mobile phones) to compatible digital audio devices, computer monitors, video projectors, tablet computers, and digital televisions.

*Best Monitor In Your Budget is BenQ G2222HDL Full HD LED Monitor Without HDMI @ 6.8K. Few months back this monitor was retailing for 9K. Price has decrease.  If you need HDMI you can opt For Dell ST2220L @ 8K. Both Monitor are in same level of performance.*


----------



## saswat23 (Nov 8, 2011)

^^ 
no buddy. The BenQ G2222HDL still retails for ~9k. 
The DELL ST2220L/M seems to be a better choice for 7.8k.


----------



## dead.night7 (Nov 8, 2011)

MyGeekTips said:


> *Definition of High Definition:*
> 
> High Definition is largely a fluid term, taking the shape of a lot of different containers, with the only real meaning being something with a significantly increased picture quality and clarity based on the resolution of the monitor in question. For this reason, High Definition is, in reality, a synonym for high resolution.
> 
> ...




Thankyou dude a lot for giving such information




MyGeekTips said:


> *Best Monitor In Your Budget is BenQ G2222HDL Full HD LED Monitor Without HDMI @ 6.8K. Few months back this monitor was retailing for 9K. *



Wowwie... I want to take it where is it available in mumbai in this price


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 8, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> ^^
> no buddy. The BenQ G2222HDL still retails for ~9k.



Ask Vickybat his friend has purchased for 6.8K. Even one more TDF Member has purchased it for 7K. Price has decreased.


----------



## Xbox (Nov 8, 2011)

If we can directly connect Blueray or flash media players with HDMI cable to such monitors?


----------



## reflexx20 (Nov 9, 2011)

@ Mygeek 

bro please tell me the shop where it's available for such a sweet price..


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 9, 2011)

But online prices say a separate story
Buy Benq LCD Monitor | Buy Benq LED Monitor | BenQ G2222HDL 21.5 inch LCD Monitor


TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!BenQ G2222HDL LED Monitor 21.5 inch (1080i/1080p) TFT LCD 1000:1 250cd/m2 1920 x 1080 5ms D-sub/DVI-D (Glossy Black)


Benq G2222HDL 22" LED Monitor


----------



## reflexx20 (Nov 9, 2011)

Absolutely right techfreak......i was too surprised when i heard 6.8k..:O

as far as i know at the cheapest it's available at lynxindia @8.2k which i asked them personally.....there site displays non updated prices...


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 9, 2011)

^^ Avoid Lynx-India. I heard some people complaining about their quality of service.


----------



## reflexx20 (Nov 9, 2011)

*@d6bmg *

yeah u must avoid online shopping from lynx but if you are a localite then u can rely upon them....


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 9, 2011)

reflexx20 said:


> Absolutely right techfreak......i was too surprised when i heard 6.8k..:O



It available for 6.8K

Read this:



vickybat said:


> 100% mate. Two of my brother's friend purchased from nehru place and lamington road at that price. It has definitely come down.
> 
> One purchased from *"computer empires" nehru place @ 6.9k* and the other from *"mahavir electronic" lamington road @ 6.8k.*
> Its confirmed. They can also give me the scanned invoice if i ask them.



You can ask for Vickybat or Jas for more info.


----------



## dead.night7 (Nov 9, 2011)

Yes prices in lamington road are sweet always. Today even i surfed some shops that offers deals of Less than 1000Rs as compared to online sites


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 10, 2011)

Well mate the thing is some things are always cheaper in some shops. We mostly consider online prices. Sure in few cases are old , not updated for ages, Bloated,etc
How can we quote prices of 2 shops out of the thousands of shops in India?


----------



## smartmind0007 (Nov 22, 2011)

hey check this out BenQ - G2222HDL 21.5" LCD Monitor - 16:9 - 5 ms - Glossy Black - G2222HDL... what say?? 
by the way does it have a hdmi port? and is it so essential to have hdmi monitor? what are the benifits?


----------



## Nipun (Nov 23, 2011)

anupupadhye13 said:


> hey check this out BenQ - G2222HDL 21.5" LCD Monitor - 16:9 - 5 ms - Glossy Black - G2222HDL... what say??
> by the way does it have a hdmi port? and is it so essential to have hdmi monitor? what are the benifits?


HDMI is used to transfer audio signals along with video signals. It is useful if your monitor has inbuilt speakers..

And no, it doesn't have any HDMI port.


----------



## susancts (Nov 24, 2011)

anupupadhye13 said:


> i want to buy led monitor within 7k bucks. but i would like to know the difference between HD and non HD monitor. also the function of HDMI in monitor.  and will i be able to grab one with the above mentioned features within my budget?? thnx in adv



HD and HDMI have already been explained well in this thread. As far as LED monitor is concerned, you can get Samsung S19A300N under 7K. It is 18.5" LED monitor with 1366X768 screen resolution, 250cd/m² brightness and 5 ms response time. HDMI port is increasingly getting common in budget models but at present it is improbable to get HDMI port with a monitor less than 7K.


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 24, 2011)

susancts said:


> HD and HDMI have already been explained well in this thread. As far as LED monitor is concerned, you can get Samsung S19A300N under 7K. It is 18.5" LED monitor with 1366X768 screen resolution, 250cd/m² brightness and 5 ms response time. HDMI port is increasingly getting common in budget models but at present it is improbable to get HDMI port with a monitor less than 7K.



Why should he get 18.5 when he can 21.5 without hdmi port ? He can buy dvi to hdmi converter later for cheap Rs. 400.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 24, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Well mate the thing is some things are always cheaper in some shops. We mostly consider online prices. Sure in few cases are old , not updated for ages, Bloated,etc
> How can we quote prices of 2 shops out of the thousands of shops in India?



Op should query the prices locally and shouldn't stick only with online shops. *G2220HDL is available everywhere within 7k*. *Topgear* recently purchased a samsung 1080p monitor @ 7k. Except for dell, all other monitor prices has decreased.


----------



## susancts (Nov 25, 2011)

MyGeekTips said:


> Why should he get 18.5 when he can 21.5 without hdmi port ? He can buy dvi to hdmi converter later for cheap Rs. 400.



Often 21.5" monitor is not a necessity and 18.5" monitor seems to do the job well enough. Even if the price difference between both monitors is not big, one should go for a bigger monitor only if it is actually a requirement.


----------



## smartmind0007 (Nov 28, 2011)

and what you guys think about dell st2220l ??? same specs with a hdmi port.....


----------



## Nipun (Nov 28, 2011)

anupupadhye13 said:


> and what you guys think about dell st2220l ??? same specs with a hdmi port.....


Its a great monitor too!


----------



## smartmind0007 (Nov 28, 2011)

anybody else has this monitor (dell st2220l)? then review it for me pls.. this is probably the final stage of my pre-purchase research..


----------



## Nipun (Nov 28, 2011)

smartmind0007 said:


> anybody else has this monitor (dell st2220l)? then review it for me pls.. this is probably the final stage of my pre-purchase research..


See this:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/138096-dell-st2220l-review.html
:0


----------

